# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  :: کمک برای پیچوندن مدرسه::: آیا تهدید ها واقعیت داره؟؟؟؟

## Arman_b100

سلام اقا راه حلی چیزی برای پیچوندن مدرسه تو این دوماه نیست مرخصی ..تبصره ای ... بدبختی...معافیتی....؟؟؟؟

این که میگن امتحان محروم میشین چی؟؟؟؟ اصن نرم مدرسه چیکار میکنن؟؟؟؟

----------


## nafise74

*کلا مدرسه نرو بشین خودت بخون و اینکه تمام تهدیداتشون الکیه اخرشم باید امتحان نهایی پیش رو بدی*
*حالا هرجور خودت صلاح  میدونی*:yahoo (3):

----------


## MJavadD

این تهدیدا همش الکیه من از اول اسفند مدرسه نرفتم اولش همینارو گفتن بعدم خودشون گفتن مشکلی نیست!:yahoo (4):

----------


## Farzaneh15

*مـن بهمـن مـآه کـلـآ نــرفتـم .... اسفند هم دو روز در هفتـه رفتـم ... شاکی شـده بـودنـد ... 

اگـه همکلـآسـیای پـآیه ای داشته بـآشین و  خـودشـیرین نداشته بـآشین مشکـلی نیست .... حـرف زیـآد میزننـد ... هیچ غلطی نمیتونن بکنن !!


*

----------


## karen

ببین ما درس هامون تموم شده،یه چندتاش فقط مونده(هندسه -شیمی-گسسته-دیفرانسیل ادبیات) خیلی کم.با بچه ها  معلم هامون هماهنگ کردیم که چند جلسه میخوان برا تدریس و امتحان میان ترم.حساب کردیم فقط قرار شده یه روز هایی بریم  اصلا با مدیر و ناظم و معاون کاری نداریم (برن بمیرن با این تهدیداشون).برنامه امتحانات داخلی  رو مجبورن بدن ،نهایی ها هم که معلومه. 
با بچه ها و دبیرها هماهنگ کنین!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Arman_b100

اخه هماهنگ کرده بودیم بعد زنگ زدن خونه میگن اداره نمیزاره

----------


## ebi18

معلمای ما باهامون هماهنگن،معاونام هماهنگن!اما بچه هامون با من هماهنگ نیستن!!هر دفه ک یکی دو روزم میپیچونم روز بعدش میخوان کلمو بکنن :Yahoo (21): والا:d

----------


## saeid sharifzade

ما که یه مدیر بداخلاق و عنقی داریم که نگو آدم یاد مامورای ساواک میفته !  من از 10 اسفند مدرسه نرفتم 10 دفه بیشتر زنگ زده به بابام تازه امروز گفته فردا پروندتو برات میفرستم در خونه اخراج ! مدیر پارسالمون خیلی خوب بود و همکاری میکرد ولی امسال از شانس ما گیر اینطور مدیری افتادیم .
ما که نصف بچه هامون نمیرن منم میرم اداره میگم یه نامه بدن نرم هیشکیم هیچکاری نمیتونه بکنه اینا به فکر خودشونن بگن مدرسه ما منظمه ما باید به فکر خودمون باشیم ما نهایتش دوماه دیگه با مدیر و معاون کار داریم ولی یه عمر با آینده و رشته و شغلمون کار داریم و حرف از کل زندگیمونه . مدرسه که نمیشه درس خوند همه وقت آدم به مسخره بازی میگذره .
فک کنم اگه پدر مادرتون برن گواهی امضا کنن که بچه ما تا امتحانا نمیاد مدرسه کاری نداشته باشن .
اگه بتون گفتن قانون اینه که بیاید مدرسه بگید خب یه قانونم اینه که معلما گوشیشون سر کلاس خاموش باشه ولی کدومشون خاموشه ؟ من همینو عینا به مدیرمون گفتم آخه سه سال قبل معلم ادبیاتمون بود بیچاره موند چی جواب بده .

----------


## parAdis75

اگه درسا رو تموم کردین نرو.....هیچ کاری نمیتونن بکنن

----------


## Love_Heart

خالی بندیه همش:yahoo (4):

اگر دیدی تموم شده درسا که نرو و اون درسایی که تموم نشده برو مثلا اگر زنگ اول یه درسی داشتید که مونده درسش برو (البته اگر مثل معاونای ماشبیه بانک محافظت میشه از در های مدرسه

این راه اول شاید نشه

اگر دیدی که میتونی خودت بخونی کلا نرو فقط امتحانارو میدی خلاص

این راه دوم

بعدش میمونه تهدید که همش خالیه از اسفند بهما میگن جریمه سنگین :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Parloo

امروز سرکلاس زیست علنن پاشدم گفتم آقا فقط تا آخر فروردین میام :Yahoo (79): 

البته واسه زیست تا جلسه آخر میرم :Yahoo (100): 

ولی یکشنبه که فقط عمومی (معارف/ادبیات/زبان خارجه) داریم نمیرم :Yahoo (112): 

دوشنبه بخاطر زیست میرم :Yahoo (100): 

سه شنبه تا شیمی تموم بشه (آخر فروردین) میرم :Yahoo (100): 

پنجشنبه ام که ریاضی و فیزیک یکی در میون میرم (مثله طول سال) :Yahoo (110): 

خلاصه تا آخر فروردین بیشتر مزاحمشون نمیشم :Yahoo (100): 

هممون خوب میدونیم چه کلاسی مفید هست یا نه ! :Yahoo (79): 

پس وقتتونو هدر ندید

 :Yahoo (76):

----------


## abc

ببخشیدا
کل بچه هایی که تا الان پیچوندن ترازشون چنده؟؟؟؟
کسی بالای 7600 تا حالا اورده؟؟؟
لطفا بگین .

----------


## Arman_b100

> ببخشیدا
> کل بچه هایی که تا الان پیچوندن ترازشون چنده؟؟؟؟
> کسی بالای 7600 تا حالا اورده؟؟؟
> لطفا بگین .


من فعلا 6500 تا 7000  چطور مگه>؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## abc

> من فعلا 6500 تا 7000  چطور مگه>؟؟؟؟؟


شما که تازه میخای شروع کنی بقیه که شروع کردن را گفتم!!!
ببخشیدا!!!

----------


## ALONE MAN

> سلام اقا راه حلی چیزی برای پیچوندن مدرسه تو این دوماه نیست مرخصی ..تبصره ای ... بدبختی...معافیتی....؟؟؟؟
> 
> این که میگن امتحان محروم میشین چی؟؟؟؟ اصن نرم مدرسه چیکار میکنن؟؟؟؟


سلام آقا آرمان 
ببین همه چی بستگی به مدیرت داره امتحانای نهایی که هیچی ولی میتونه امتحانای داخلی که برگزار میشه تو مدرستون رو بهت اجازه آزمون نده به همین راحتی مدیر ما که اینو گفت و حتما عملی میکنه مدیر شما رو نمیدونم همین !!!!کار خاصی نمیتونی بکنی!!! :Yahoo (94):  شرمنده

----------


## Joker72

> سلام اقا راه حلی چیزی برای پیچوندن مدرسه تو این دوماه نیست مرخصی ..تبصره ای ... بدبختی...معافیتی....؟؟؟؟
> 
> این که میگن امتحان محروم میشین چی؟؟؟؟ اصن نرم مدرسه چیکار میکنن؟؟؟؟



نرو هرکی هرچی گفت بامن....

----------


## M o h a m m a d

بچه ها اگر مدرسه و کلاساتون مفیده از دستش ندید به هیچ عنوان !!!!در غیر این صورت100%بپیچونید :Yahoo (94):

----------


## saeid sharifzade

من که امسال فقط با دی وی دیای مسعودی درسای تخصصیو یاد گرفتم کلاسای خودمو یکی درمیون میپیچوندم فقط عمومیارو کامل اونم تا 10 اسفند رفتم دیگه هم نمیرم به هر بهایی شده رتبه اکتسابیمم تو گزینه دو 3000 تا 3500 هست تو سهمیه 2 رتبم 200 میشه .

----------


## saeid sharifzade

آقا امروز با بچه ها تو مدرسه شورش کردیم مدیرمون گفت هرکی بخواد تا امتحانا نیاد پدرش بیاد یه گواهی امضا کنه که مدرسه دیگه مسئولیتی در قبال فرزندش نداره تا روز امتحانات ما هم قبول کردیم  !  گفت کسایی هم که میخوان بیان باید همه کلاسارو بیان . یه بچه ها که امسال 70 درصد روزا غیبت داشت اومد مثلا خواستن تنبیهش کنن گفتن 3 روز از مدرسه اخراجی بیچاره از خوشحالی داشت پر پر میزد دیگه بدون احتیاج به گواهی پزشکی یا چیز دیگه 3 روز معافی خورد تازه مثلا میخواستن تنبیهش کنن که از بهمن مدرسه نیومده !!!

----------


## alilord

من که واسه دیفرانسیل باید تا 25 اردیبهشت برم!گسسته و  ..................... اینا هم 31 فروردین تازه تموم میشه!  :Yahoo (21):  چیکار کنم من؟  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Captain

اول سال تحصیلی اسم شما برا اداره فرستاده میشه و برگه امتحانی به اسم شما میاد و اونا هیچ کاری نمیتونن بکنن. اما امتحانات غیر نهایی رو....

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام آقا آرمان 
> ببین همه چی بستگی به مدیرت داره امتحانای نهایی که هیچی ولی میتونه امتحانای داخلی که برگزار میشه تو مدرستون رو بهت اجازه آزمون نده به همین راحتی مدیر ما که اینو گفت و حتما عملی میکنه مدیر شما رو نمیدونم همین !!!!کار خاصی نمیتونی بکنی!!! شرمنده


امتحانای داخلی هم نگران نباش،نهایتش اجازه ندادنو محرومت کردن تابستونو که ازت نگرفتن :Yahoo (4):  خیلی راحت برو سرجلسه،شده با معلمتونم ی جلسه خصوصی قبل امتحانتو برو

----------


## Masood11

مگه مدارس شما از هفته بعد تعطیل نیست کلن!!؟
ما که نزدیک بود هفته بعدم تعطیل کنیم بریم!! :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Captain

> مگه مدارس شما از هفته بعد تعطیل نیست کلن!!؟
> ما که نزدیک بود هفته بعدم تعطیل کنیم بریم!!


مدیر اومد کلاس .حرف زدیم قرار شد بعد عید دو جلسه برا ریاضی بیایم و بعد....

اما نامردا الان میگن تا خود امتحانات نهایی باید بیاین!!!

ماهم زدیمبه چاک. گفتم برا امتحان داخلی نمیزاریمتون!! گفتیم خدا گر ببندد دری! ز حکمت گشاید در دیگری! شهریور....

----------


## saeid sharifzade

مدیرمون خودشو کشت بیچاره به بابام زنگ زده بود باهم کلی جوش و خروش کرده بودن امروز پروندمو فرستاده بود حراست اداره !!!
گفته اسمتو برا امتحانا رد نمیکنم !!!

----------


## saeid sharifzade

> مدیر اومد کلاس .حرف زدیم قرار شد بعد عید دو جلسه برا ریاضی بیایم و بعد....
> 
> اما نامردا الان میگن تا خود امتحانات نهایی باید بیاین!!!
> 
> ماهم زدیمبه چاک. گفتم برا امتحان داخلی نمیزاریمتون!! گفتیم خدا گر ببندد دری! ز حکمت گشاید در دیگری! شهریور....


آواتارت منو کشته !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Arman_b100

> مدیرمون خودشو کشت بیچاره به بابام زنگ زده بود باهم کلی جوش و خروش کرده بودن امروز پروندمو فرستاده بود حراست اداره !!!
> گفته اسمتو برا امتحانا رد نمیکنم !!!


نه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟

----------


## saeid sharifzade

رفتم پیش معاون آموزشی اداره قرار شد یه شنبه برم .  دوروز میرم که پف مدیرمون بخوابه بعدش یه هفته گواهی پزشکی جور میکنم یه هفته میگم اجازه بگیرن به بهونه رفتن مشاوره یا مثلا بازدید عید که بخوایم خونوادگی بریم تهران هفته بعدشم دوباره یه جحوری میپیچونم و تموم میشه دیگه .

----------


## saeid sharifzade

خب در ادامه ی ماجرای درگیری ما با مدرسه و مدیر مدرسه ما همچنان مدرسه نرفتیم و فعلا پروندمون حراست اداره مونده ! شنبه هم که نمیرم تا ببینم یه شنبه چی میشه شاید یکی دوتا زنگ رفتم .
ما یه جورایی امسال دوتا مدیر داریم یکی مدیر مدرسه و یکی مدیر مجتمع مدیر مدرسه خیلی خیلی بداخلاق و عنق و مدیر مجتمع که پارسالم مدیرمون بود خیلی خوش اخلاق و مهربون . مدیر مجتمع چون خودشم دخترش امسال کنکور تجربی داره و رو رتبه زیر 1000 براش فکر میکنه و شرایط مارو هم درک میکنه اصلا گیر نمیده و همکاری میکنه اما مدیر مدرسه با اینکه خودش پسرش کنکور تجربی داره تو مدرسه خودمون ولی چون پسرش زیاد درس خون نیس فک میکنه ماهم نیایم مدرسه میریم ولگردی یه خورده هم چون تازه کاره میترسه از اداره و زیادی مته به خشخاش میذاره .

----------


## صبوادلا

پیش دانشگاهی های ما نمیاندولی از انظباط بچه های سال قبل که نیومده بودن کم کرده بودند.

----------


## Captain

> آواتارت منو کشته !!!!!!!!!


مگه چشه؟

----------


## saeid sharifzade

> مگه چشه؟


فک کنم خونه خیلی کوچیک بوده و ایال باری و جا خواب نبوده دیگه ها ؟!!!
مرد حسابی این چه عکسیه حالا نمیدونم خودتی یا نه کنار سنگ توالت جا دراز کشیدنه ؟!!!

----------


## saeid sharifzade

خب من بعد یکی دوماه امروز یه سر مدرسه رفتم آخه همونطور که گفتم دوتا مدیر داریم یکی مدیر مدرسه یکی مدیر مجتمع که مدیر مجتمع برعکس مدیر مدرسه خیلی خوش اخلاق و مهربونه و خیلی کمکمون میکنه اون زنگم زد ازم خواهش کرد این هفته را کج دار و مریض برم منم گفتم روشو زمین نذارم میرم مدرسه تو اتاق سایت میشینم درس میخونم . اون مدیر خشنمون که هرچی زور زد با تهدید و فرستادن پرونده به حراست و اینا نتونست منو مدرسه بکشونه .

----------


## Masood11

مدیر ما که دیروز بعد از امتحان فیزیک(که مستمر نوبت دوم نداشت اصلن!!) گفت تعطیلین!!

----------


## saeid sharifzade

امروز رفتم مدرسه ولی کلاس نرفتم تو اتالق سایت نشستم رو دیتاشو خازن مسعودیو دیدم .

----------


## saeid sharifzade

خب داستان خودمو تموم کنم !
من که بعد عید سه جلسه بیشتر مدرسه نرفتم هیشکی هم هیچکاری نکرد تهدیدیها هم هیچکدوم عملی نشد شنبه هم امتحان شیمی داریم .

----------

